# Best deals on PS3 now?



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Well i have been well out of the console scene for a while now, last purchase was a PS2 when they first came out!


Anyway looking to get a new console and looking to get a PS3 (would consider Xbox but used to the PS platform/controls)


Can anyone help with where the best place (cheapest!) is to get a PS3 is nowdays? Any buying tips, like what size HD to go for or any must have games/accesories? 
Would like to use it for blu ray as well so will need the remote control as well if any retailers bundle it. 
Obviously will google it but thought it might be orth an ask in case there are some good deals out thee i may miss.


Cheers


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

PS3 slim is £249.99 with 2 games at Sainsburys ATM


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Worth trying your local Game shop, if you get a half decent manager they will come & go on the bundles.
For example we just got our son a DSi for crimbo, they new metalic blue one, the manager gave us two full price games for the bundle instead of a full price and a cut price like it was meant to be.

John


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

Game also offer a full 12 month guarantee on pre-owned consoles. Well worth a look if you're on a very limited budget.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have just ordered a PS3 slim from additions. Use this code XX922 for 15% off. £215.60 including delivery


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Tesco mate.
£244 including Assasins Creed, Saints Row 2 and a blu ray film han****. Thats the only deal they do i'm afraid.
I'm not a big fan of those games.
Amazon- I got my ps3 slim from amazon, it includes three games:
Wheelman
Grid
Supercar Challenge
Which is a good deal. the price is still £244 which is pretty reasnoble.
I would reccomend the amazon pack.
Since this is a car detailing forum.
Car are probably the best games to have.:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Ricey are those deals still current? Can't seem to find AMazon or Tesco deal for £244


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Ultimate said:


> Ricey are those deals still current? Can't seem to find AMazon or Tesco deal for £244


I think so. For tesco did you look instore or online?:thumb:
Are you looking for the slim or the fat?
I went on amazon typed in Ps3. Comes up with the slim and fat one. Went on the fat one which is now £229 with a free game. when you click on the ps3 it should say this.
Sony PLAYSTATION 3 80 GB Console 
(*Get a selected game free when you buy this from Amazon.co.uk) 
Then it comes up with the choice of games you can have. And blu ray dvd's.
Slim:
Sony PlayStation 3 Slim Console (120GB Model) 
(*Get a selected game free when you buy this from Amazon.co.uk) 
It's confusing mate because they change their offers all the time. 
if you scroll down a bit on the slim page it should say:
PlayStation 3 Bundles--Save ££s
• Get a selected PS3 game free with either a PS3 Slim 120 GB console or a PS3 80 GB console or a game for just £15 with the PS3 Slim 250 GB console with Uncharted 2 or the PS3 Slim 250 GB console with Blu-ray Movie Bundle when bought from Amazon.co.uk.
Any more questions mate. just ask.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Play.com have this deal :

Sony PlayStation 3 PS3 Slim Console with 250GB HDD + X-Men Origins: Wolverine (Blu-ray) + Batman: The Dark Knight (Blu-ray) + Blu-ray Remote Control

£269.99 inc delivery.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Ricey7 said:


> Tesco mate.
> £244 including Assasins Creed, Saints Row 2 and a blu ray film han****. Thats the only deal they do i'm afraid.
> I'm not a big fan of those games.
> Amazon- I got my ps3 slim from amazon, it includes three games:
> ...





Ricey7 said:


> I think so. For tesco did you look instore or online?:thumb:
> Are you looking for the slim or the fat?
> I went on amazon typed in Ps3. Comes up with the slim and fat one. Went on the fat one which is now £229 with a free game. when you click on the ps3 it should say this.
> Sony PLAYSTATION 3 80 GB Console
> ...


Cheers, thinkthey must have changed offers now which is a shame, sounds like you got a good deal for PS3 slim and 3 games for 244. Best i can find on there now is the PS3 slim with one game for 249.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

wayne_w said:


> Play.com have this deal :
> 
> Sony PlayStation 3 PS3 Slim Console with 250GB HDD + X-Men Origins: Wolverine (Blu-ray) + Batman: The Dark Knight (Blu-ray) + Blu-ray Remote Control
> 
> £269.99 inc delivery.


Remember to register with Quidco and get up to 6% cash back too :thumb:

John


----------

